# Message aux automobilistes



## molgow (13 Août 2005)

Cher automobiliste,

Lorsque, piéton, je marche sur ton domaine reservé qui est la route, ce n'est pas la peine de me dépasser à plus de 50 km/h et à moins de 20 cm de mon corps. Si je suis venu sur la route, ce n'est ni par envie de suicide ni par provocation mais plus probablement parce que le trottoir était occupé par un de tes congénères.

Lorsque, je suis chargé de régler la circulation au milieu d'un carrefour*, ce n'est pas la peine de me faire croire que tu n'as pas compris ce que signifiais le main levée verticalement au dessus de ma tête, tu as passé ton permis comme moi. C'est pas la peine non plus de klaxonner pour m'avertir de ta présence, je ne suis pas aveugle, et je te ferais passer lorsque je l'aurais décidé. Note aussi que le temps que tu attendras risque fort d'être proportionnel au nombre de coups de klaxon. C'est pas non plus la peine de me faire des gestes pour me montrer que tu es pressé, je sais déjà que tu es pressé, tous les automobilistes le sont.

Lorsque, cycliste, je roule un peu plus loin du bord de la route qu'à l'habitude, ce n'est pas pour t'empêcher de me dépasser, je n'ai que faire de te savoir devant ou derrière moi, mais c'est sûrement parce qu'à ma droite, la route ressemble à une piste pour 4x4 tout-terrain. Ou alors, c'est qu'il y a une rangée de tes amis parqués et qu'ils ont une facheuse tendance à ouvrir grand leur portière et vérifier ensuite que c'était sans danger. Lorsque je persiste à rouler au milieu d'une petite route étroite munie d'accotements où même la Rav4 de thebig se planterait, ce n'est pas la peine de baisser la vitre et de me lancer «Dégage enculé !»***, si je t'empêche volontairement de pouvoir me dépasser, c'est parce que je te crois assez égoiste et insensible pour me dépasser alors que ça mettrait en danger ma propre sécurité.

Voilà, merci de m'avoir lu cher automobiliste, et à bientôt sur les routes pour d'autres (més)aventures.

Molgow

* oui, ça m'arrive en général 1 après-midi par année**
** non je suis pas de la police :affraid: 
*** coucou à la Peugeot grise immatriculée en France à qui je dois cette sympathique injonction


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2005)

Tu dis ça parce que tu es énervé...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Août 2005)

Un sujet pour moi :love: :love: Merci Molgow ! 

Je repasse dans 2 semaines avec des questionnaires


----------



## I-bouk (13 Août 2005)

Faut aussi dire que nos amis Suisse on des petit problème avec le volant de leur voiture...


----------



## molgow (13 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis ça parce que tu es énervé...



Ben oui, je suis aussi un automobiliste parfois


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> *** coucou à la Peugeot grise immatriculée en France à qui je dois cette sympathique injonction


La mienne est rouge ! Ouf. Je m'en serais voulu !  
Mais bon, question incivisme sur la route, je suis avec toi.


----------



## iKool (25 Août 2005)

Ami cycliste du dimanche matin, toi qui roule en groupe dans tes habits colorés, sache que si je te double un peu vite sur cette charmante petite route boisée et sinueuse, ce n'est pas par ennervement devant ta lenteur, mais juste parce que comme tu prends déjà toute la voie de droite, je ne désire pas trop traîner sur celle de gauche, vu que je n'ai aucune visibilité.
Il est donc inutile de me traîter de tous les noms en esquissant des gestes menaçants.

Ami piéton, sais-tu que de t'avancer soudain sur la route alors que tu étais parfaitement immobile et que tu me voyais parfaitement arriver à la vitesse autorisée ne fera pas passer miraculeusement le feu au rouge ?

Oui pour plus de civilité au volant, au guidon, dans les chaussures... Partout en fait.

Et honte au type dans la peugeot grise !!!


----------



## hunjord (25 Août 2005)

Et encore en toute franchise, je trouve le civisme des automobiliste suisse appréciable par rapport à leur voisin Français, Italiens....Par exemple le respect des passages piétons est une utopie en france alors qu'en Suisse, cela semble encré dans les moeurs. Enfin, ceci est mon avis.
Voilà, ca n'interesse peut-être personne d'ailleurs...


----------



## Hurrican (25 Août 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Et encore en toute franchise, je trouve le civisme des automobiliste suisse appréciable par rapport à leur voisin Français, Italiens....Par exemple le respect des passages piétons est une utopie en france alors qu'en Suisse, cela semble encré dans les moeurs. Enfin, ceci est mon avis.
> Voilà, ca n'interesse peut-être personne d'ailleurs...


Disons que çà dépend des coins.
Dans les grandes villes c'est certain ! Ils ont oublié ce qu'est un passage piéton. Sauf quand ils sont eux-même piétons.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Et encore en toute franchise, je trouve le civisme des automobiliste suisse appréciable par rapport à leur voisin Français, Italiens....Par exemple le respect des passages piétons est une utopie en france alors qu'en Suisse, cela semble encré dans les moeurs. Enfin, ceci est mon avis.
> Voilà, ca n'interesse peut-être personne d'ailleurs...



Il y a surtout une loi en Suisse qui contraint l'automobiliste à s'arrêter s'il voit qu'un piéton va s'engager ou attend à un passage pour traverser la route. Après, c'est plus ou moins respecté... même en Suisse, faut pas croire.


----------



## Hurrican (25 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il y a surtout une loi en Suisse qui contraint l'automobiliste à s'arrêter s'il voit qu'un piéton va s'engager ou attend à un passage pour traverser la route.


Même chose en France...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Cher automobiliste,
> 
> Lorsque, piéton, je marche sur ton domaine reservé qui est la route.....




chers pietons,

vous commencez serieusement a m'agacer , les feux rouge ne sont pas faits que pour les autos mais aussi pour vous   :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

alors , quand occasionnellement je prends ma titine , et que habitant en centre ville je me tape deja le 90% des feux rouge, j'aimerais bien que le 10% restant vert je puisse enfin passer tranquillement au lieu de freiner une fois de plus pour laisser traverser les mouton aveugles du disque rouge !!!    

si, je le souhaite ardemment que , comme en suisse , ici en france on puisse donner une ammende aux pietons qui passent avec le feu rouge  et occasionnent des boucans de klaxon et des bouchons      


le respect doit etre mutuel


----------



## golf (25 Août 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Et encore en toute franchise, je trouve le civisme des automobiliste suisse appréciable par rapport à leur voisin Français, Italiens....Par exemple le respect des passages piétons est une utopie en france alors qu'en Suisse, cela semble encré dans les moeurs. Enfin, ceci est mon avis.
> Voilà, ca n'interesse peut-être personne d'ailleurs...


Il n'y a pas qu'en Suisse, en Belgique, Pays-Bas, Allemagne, Autriche, on a aussi ce comportement civique 

Mais là où c'est savoureux, c'est qu'une fois sortis de chez eux, surtout en France, ils se comportent tous comme des Français [ou des Italiens]  :rateau:


----------



## hunjord (25 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il y a surtout une loi en Suisse qui contraint l'automobiliste à s'arrêter s'il voit qu'un piéton va s'engager ou attend à un passage pour traverser la route. Après, c'est plus ou moins respecté... même en Suisse, faut pas croire.
> 
> Fichier PDF sur les passages piétons en Suisse.



En france, cela reste un critère d'examen...surement que si on commencait une campagne de verbalisation.....comme les clignotants dans les ronds points et pleins d'autres trucs....C'est dommage d'en arriver toujours à la sanction....la prise de conscience, sensibilisation ne marche pas....pourtant une voiture cela pèse une tonne et des brouettes en général, ceci reprèsente une énergie cinétique impréssionante....les gens ne se rendent pas compte de ce qu'ils ont entre les mains.....


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mais là où c'est savoureux, c'est qu'une fois sortis de chez eux, surtout en France, ils se comportent tous comme des Français [ou des Italiens]  :rateau:



Non, moi je me comporte pareil en Suisse. 



			
				Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Même chose en France...





			
				hunjord a dit:
			
		

> En france, cela reste un critère d'examen...surement que si on commencait une campagne de verbalisation.....comme les clignotants dans les ronds points et pleins d'autres trucs....C'est dommage d'en arriver toujours à la sanction....la prise de conscience, sensibilisation ne marche pas....pourtant une voiture cela pèse une tonne et des brouettes en général, ceci reprèsente une énergie cinétique impréssionante....les gens ne se rendent pas compte de ce qu'ils ont entre les mains.....



Merci pour l'info.


----------



## yvos (25 Août 2005)

moi j'ai pas le permis, je m'en fous 

automibilistes, sachez en tout cas que quand je traverse, que le feux piéton est vert et que le feu auto est rouge, c'est vraiment pas pour vous empêcher de griller le feu, mais parce qu'il faut vraiment que j'aille faire des courses.

vraiment, désolé


----------



## hunjord (25 Août 2005)

de toute facon aux vues de la rareté des énergies fossiles commençante....les bagnoles c'est bientot fini....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2005)

Dans tous les cas, ne faites pas comme ma femme qui ne conduit pas et qui hait les automobilistes à part quand elle est en bagnole avec moi ! (je sais ... avec moi, c'est différent ! ).
Il suffit qu'elle passe à côté d'un passage pour piéton pour l'emprunter même si elle ne doit pas traverser ... uniquement pour faire ch.... l'automobiliste obligé de freiner comme un taré pour la laisser passer !!!!:affraid: 
Je lui ai déjà dit qu'un jour elle allait tomber sur un distrait ou un bigleux et qu'elle se fera carpetter sur les bandes blanches !!!!!! Mais rien n'y fait !!!!


----------



## yvos (25 Août 2005)

moi j'adôoooooore me jeter sur la passage piéton dès le passage au rouge pour les bagnoles, histoire de marquer le territoire. (c'est quand même mieux que pisser sur les bagnoles   ).

j'ai quand même failli mourrir deux ou trois fois mais bon.


----------



## I-bouk (25 Août 2005)

Ne me parler pas de la façon de conduire et des lois Suisse sur les routes ! c'est affreux ! rien de plus affreux que de rouler en Suisse ( après ça dépend des cantons ) mais le canton de neuchatel et affreux, Les conducteur roule a 40 km pour ne pas ce faire pécho au radar ( oui a 53 km en suisse t'est mort, amende de folie ( surtout que les flics suisse aime pas les frontaliers ) ) ! le pire et que le conducteur Suisse ce retrouvant en France va se retrouvé avec la même façon de conduire... très très énervant d'être a 70km au lieu de 90 km ) ! 

Après je ne parle pas des piétons Suisse qui ce croive en Suisse alors qu'il sont en France, désolé, moi si tu parle sur le bord d'un trottoir, je ne peut pas deviné que tu va traverser subitement devant moi et que ta conversation est fini !  je ne vois pas non plus l'intérêt de m'arrêter si tu est en face de moi et que tu ne peut passé ! je ne vois aussi pas l'intérêt de m'arrêter a un passage pour piéton si personne ne me suis en voiture ! et oui !

Après amis Suisse, je vous aime bien malgré que je ne comprend pas comment vous pouvez appeler les flic pour dénoncer ! chose inconcevable pour 99.9% des Français !


Ps : et une petite remarque sur les autoroutes ou pour beaucoup de Suisse moyen, j'ai le droit de rouler a gauche si je suis a la vitesse Légal ( et n'ayant pas de voiture a droite ) ... chose courante sur les autoroutes Genève-neuchatel-vallorbe ....


----------



## quetzalk (25 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> ... Lorsque, piéton, je marche sur ton domaine reservé...
> Lorsque, je suis chargé de régler la circulation au milieu d'un carrefour*...
> Lorsque, cycliste...



1) tu me tutoies pas
2) la route est à nous ; du temps où il n'y avait que des piétons il n'y avait pas de route alors commence pas à râler, c'est le monde à l'envers !
3) si on s'endette sur 8 ans pour acheter un gros 4x4 dont les pare-chocs sont à la hauteur de la tête des autres automobilistes, c'est pas pour se laisser emmerder par des cyclistes dont la fluorescence moulante cache mal des perversions inavouées. Combien de fois j'ai failli arriver en retard à la chasse à courre à cause de ces malapris à la tenue chatoyante ?
4) à 1,30 euros le litre dont 75% de taxes j'estime payer suffisamment d'impôts pour entretenir les services hospitaliers où claudiqueront les survivants parmi ceux qui ont essayé de ne pas me laisser dépasser. Selon les théories Darwiniennes on verra bien, à terme, qui du piéton ou de l'automobiliste a sa place sur cette planète... Et depuis qu'il y a des radars sur les autoroutes les départementales restent le seul terrain dévoué au sport automobile, alors merde.
5) nous, automobilistes, sommes responsables et capables de nous autodiscipliner dans les carrefours encombrés. Je trouve d'un masochisme et d'une suffisance sans nom de prétendre "faire la circulation". La circulation c'est nous qui la faisons et je n'ai aucune pitié pour la victime gesticulante qui au nom de ses frustrations sexuelles et de son désir de pouvoir, s'acharne à respirer les gaz que je destine prioritairement à la couche d'ozone.
6) les peugeot grises sont des voitures de ploucs sans personnalité, je trouve indécent d'en parler dans un forum de cette qualité.

Voilà, je crois que cette mise au point s'imposait...
Tiens ça m'excite, je vais aller me faire un peloton, tiens bonne idée...

[    ]


----------



## molgow (25 Août 2005)

Ben tiens, ce thread remonte  ça tombe bien, je me suis encore fait coupé la priorité à vélo dans un giratoire (celui de Vevey)... A croire que la priorité de gauche c'est seulement pour les véhicules 4 roues


----------



## guytantakul (25 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Disons que çà dépend des coins.
> Dans les grandes villes c'est certain ! Ils ont oublié ce qu'est un passage piéton. Sauf quand ils sont eux-même piétons.



C'est vrai, à chaque fois que je m'arrête, ils ont l'air carrément surpris (l'hiver dernier, c'était tellement surprenant qu'une autre voiture m'a embouti le pare-choc arrière alors que je stoppais pour laisser passer une femme et deux gosses, sous la pluie)


----------



## I-bouk (25 Août 2005)

En même temps que fait tu dans un rond-point avec ton vélo ? il y a pas de champs en Suisse ?   

VTT obligatoire, au moins ceux là, il nous font pas ch**


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> 6) les peugeot grises sont des voitures de ploucs sans personnalité, je trouve indécent d'en parler dans un forum de cette qualité.




*Tiens tiens tiens, mon garçon*
je roule en peugeot grise, immatriculée en France de surcroît....


J'attend des excuses publiques sinon...


----------



## I-bouk (25 Août 2005)

looOL ah ah terrible !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2005)

Amis automobilistes qui, tard, sortez le soir, juste un petit conseil :

Quand vous sortez de boîte à 3 ou 4 H du mat, évitez, je vous en prie de :

- klaxonner comme des bestiaux pour vous dire au revoir !!!
- discuter encore une heure dans la bagnole en laissant le moteur tourner !!!
- pisser sur la façade de la maison d'en face en éructant comme des damnés !!!
- démarrer en trombe en faisant crisser vos pneus et en laissant la moitié de votre Renault 19 moumoutée sur le bitume en face de chez moi !!!
- déchaîner votre sono Pioneer 2000 watts avec caisson de basses de 19 pouces à 129 Euros en solde chez Carrefour et installé sur la planche arrière rien que pour frimer votre copine !!!
- claquer vos portières comme si il était vraiment nécessaire de changer 10 fois de place pour faire 5 kms jusque Tourcoing !!!
- enfoncer l'arrière de ma Rover 75 cuirée parce que vous vous êtiez garés un peu trop près d'elle et qu'un autre connard a fait la même chose derrière vous !!!!
- et enfin, vous dire que ce n'est pas un exploit de rentrer bourrés à 4 H du mat et que dès lors, ce n'est vraiment pas la peine de gueuler pour le faire remarquer à tout le quartier !!!

En vertu de quoi, je m'abstiendrai de vous balancer quelques objets soigneusement choisis par la fenêtre au risque d'égratigner et votre bagnole et votre ego !!!
Comme disait un de mes potes : "tu tapes leurs gosses, ils te diront rien ... tu fais une petite griffe dans leur caisse, ben t'es mort !!!!"

A bon entendeur .....


----------



## molgow (25 Août 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> En même temps que fait tu dans un rond-point avec ton vélo ? il y a pas de champs en Suisse ?
> 
> VTT obligatoire, au moins ceux là, il nous font pas ch**



Mais je circule Monsieur 
Et de surcroit, j'avance plus vite que vous en ville 
Alors laissez moi passer, sinon je vous dépasserais plus loin...


----------



## I-bouk (25 Août 2005)

auh, voui, mais bon ! le défaut et surtout qu'il n'y a pas assez de piste cyclable et cohabité deux façon de penser ensemble au quotidien, n'est pas une bonne solution


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2005)

En tout cas, une chose est sûre en Suisse, on hésite pas à frapper fort avec des campagnes qui marquent les esprits.


----------



## quetzalk (25 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens tiens tiens, mon garçon*
> je roule en peugeot grise, immatriculée en France de surcroît....
> 
> 
> J'attend des excuses publiques sinon...



   heuuuuu, en regardant bien dans mes factures je viens de retrouver une preuve d'achat d'une 206 gris iceland, bon ça tire plutôt sur le bleuté, hein, c'est pas vraiment gris, enfin ils appellent ça gris mais bon, enfin je veux dire qu'il faut pas généraliser, hein, et que après tout c'est peut-être pas si grave. En fait c'était pas vraiment ça que je voulais dire, tu vois. Si, enfin c'est pas que je m'excuse ni que je regrette d'avoir écrit ça, mais c'est que en fait, je pensais pas offenser, heu je croyais pas qu'y avait des gens qui y en avaient ici tu vois hueuumum... 
    :bebe:     :love:  :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (25 Août 2005)

C'est vrai qu'en Suisse, certains radars routiers sont maquillés en gruyère, tablette de chocolat, montres, etc. pour attirer le regard et accentuer la prévention ?
Je l'ai lu dans un mag de jeux ce mois-ci, et ça m'a semblé quand-même un peu bizarre... 

alors c'était un photomontage ou pas, l'illustration de la brève ?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'en Suisse, les radars sont maquillés en gruyère, tablette de chocolat, montres, etc. pour attirer le regard et accentuer la prévention ?
> Je l'ai lu dans un mag de jeux ce mois-ci, et ça m'a semblé quand-même un peu bizarre...



Je crois oui, mais ça allait plutôt dans le sens d'une démarche «artistique». Mais cela ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il y eut aussi un côté préventif.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> heuuuuu, en regardant bien dans mes factures je viens de retrouver une preuve d'achat d'une 206 gris iceland, bon ça tire plutôt sur le bleuté, hein, c'est pas vraiment gris, enfin ils appellent ça gris mais bon, enfin je veux dire qu'il faut pas généraliser, hein, et que après tout c'est peut-être pas si grave. En fait c'était pas vraiment ça que je voulais dire, tu vois. Si, enfin c'est pas que je m'excuse ni que je regrette d'avoir écrit ça, mais c'est que en fait, je pensais pas offenser, heu je croyais pas qu'y avait des gens qui y en avaient ici tu vois hueuumum...
> :bebe:     :love:  :rose:




*Je vais dès à présent*
pouvoir faire la sieste en paix


----------



## guytantakul (25 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je crois oui, mais ça allait plutôt dans le sens d'une démarche «artisitique». Mais cela ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il y eut aussi un côté préventif.



Oki, c'est top quand-même, l'idée d'investir ces objets d'abord, et l'accord des autorités ensuite !
Chapeau la suisse pour ce coup !


----------



## quetzalk (25 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, une chose est sûre en Suisse, on hésite pas à frapper fort avec des campagnes qui marquent les esprits.



   pxtain ça calme ! des images-choc comme ça, ça passerait jamais en France c'est trop dur !!!  :mouais:  :mouais:  :sick:


----------



## I-bouk (25 Août 2005)

oui, c'est très dure ! surtout si il faut garder son sérieux en regardant cette sublime pub


----------



## dool (25 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je crois oui, mais ça allait plutôt dans le sens d'une démarche «artisitique». Mais cela ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il y eut aussi un côté préventif.



Les "artisites" suisses sont merveilleux !   Mon radar préféré c'est la vache...je le croise tous les mois pour aller sur Divonnes...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je crois oui, mais ça allait plutôt dans le sens d'une démarche «artisitique». Mais cela ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il y eut aussi un côté préventif.



"Artisitique" ? 
Décidément je ne comprendrais jamais le suisse moi ! :hein:


 Euh sinon avant qu'il ne soit trop tard,  et pour aller dans le sens de Zebig love: ) un petit message personnel à l'inquiet du quartier :

- tu as peur qu'on te vole ta voiture ? ok, tu y a mis une alarme ... o... :mouais: mais était-ce nécessaire que celle-ci comporte toute une série de mélodies différentes (_la prochaine fois je vous le chanterai_) :hein: et quelle se déclenche *tous* les soirs et ce *plusieurs fois* ??? 


 De toute façon elle est trop moche ta voiture pesonne ne voudrait d'une super 5 Tuning, avec aileron arrière de couleur violet métallisé !


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Les "artisites" suisses sont merveilleux !   Mon radar préféré c'est la vache...je le croise tous les mois pour aller sur Divonnes...





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> "Artisitique" ?
> Décidément je ne comprendrais jamais le suisse moi ! :hein:



J'étais justement en train de me dire que je me mettais à écrire comme... Non, rien. :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'étais justement en train de me dire que je me mettais à écrire comme... Non, rien. :hein:  :mouais:



Padron ? tu disias ? je vios absolumnet spa de quio tu vuex palrer !


----------



## sylko (25 Août 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Les "artisites" suisses sont merveilleux !   Mon radar préféré c'est la vache...je le croise tous les mois pour aller sur Divonnes...


 
Celui-ci?  







Il existe également la variante Emmental, juste avant l'aéroport de Cointrin.


----------



## dool (25 Août 2005)

ExACtemeeent   C'est bien eux, je les reconnais m'sieur l'agent !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Août 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> .......
> 
> ..........
> Ps : et une petite remarque sur les autoroutes ou pour beaucoup de Suisse moyen, j'ai le droit de rouler a gauche si je suis a la vitesse Légal ( et n'ayant pas de voiture a droite ) ... chose courante sur les autoroutes Genève-neuchatel-vallorbe ....


 
Mais c'est quand même super énervant quand tu roules sur l'autoroute à 130 sur la voie de droite et qu'un (censuré) roule à 100/110 sur la voie de gauche et que tu te trouves obligé de doubler par la droite (chose interdite) ou de piler pour descendre à 90 et le redoubler par la gauche (après l'avoir flashouillé à mort d'appels de phares et de coups de cucarracha)!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Celui-ci?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




heum ...  :rose:  :rose: 

si j'ai bien suivi (ce qui n'est pas certain  ) ces trucs sont des radars ?    

si c'est le cas, je me demande comment on peut encore se faire flasher !!


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> heum ...  :rose:  :rose:
> 
> si j'ai bien suivi (ce qui n'est pas certain  ) ces trucs sont des radars ?
> 
> si c'est le cas, je me demande comment on peut encore se faire flasher !!


en buvant du lait ! :rose:


----------



## yvos (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> heum ... :rose: :rose:
> 
> si j'ai bien suivi (ce qui n'est pas certain  ) ces trucs sont des radars ?
> 
> si c'est le cas, je me demande comment on peut encore se faire flasher !!


 
ba si, ils sont vachement bien déguisés et ressemblent, à s'y méprendre, à de l'emmental ou à une vache 

c'est tellement banal de trouver un morceaux de 2 m3 d'emmental qui traine sur une autoroute


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ...même en Suisse, faut pas croire.



et moi qui avait encore des illusions* sur nos voisins helvètes...  
(*: bien qu'aujourd'hui sur nos autoroutes françaises, les seules voitures qui roulent encore à 160/180 km/h sur la file de gauche arborent une jolie croix rouge sur leurs plaques minéralogique... CHussssss...     :hein:   )


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est quand même super énervant quand tu roules sur l'autoroute à 130 sur la voie de droite et qu'un.....




tiens , sa me rappelle  mon  voyage en juillet sur l'autoroute suisse pour aller en italie


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> bien qu'aujourd'hui sur nos autoroutes françaises, les seules voitures qui roulent encore à 160/180 km/h sur la file de gauche arborent une jolie croix rouge sur leurs plaques minéralogique... CHussssss...     :hein:   )



Et en plus, on roule tous avec des véhicules blancs.    C'est que ça craint en France... :mouais: _La croix rouge est un symbole qui doit être placé sur les véhicules et bâtiments humanitaires et médicaux, afin de les protéger contre une attaque militaire._ 

Note pour Naru: toujours rien reçu pour le radar sur l'autoroute à Metz. ​


----------



## Sky My Wife (25 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Cher automobiliste,
> 
> Lorsque, piéton, je marche sur ton domaine reservé qui est la route, ce n'est pas la peine de me dépasser à plus de 50 km/h et à moins de 20 cm de mon corps. Si je suis venu sur la route, ce n'est ni par envie de suicide ni par provocation mais plus probablement parce que le trottoir était occupé par un de tes congénères.
> 
> ...



Pour complément d'informations voici quelques liens utiles:

 *Comment répondre aux piétons fâchés de notre présence automobile sur les trottoirs...*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Note pour Naru: toujours rien reçu pour le radar sur l'autoroute à Metz. ​




si 2 mois sont  passés tu ne recevras jamais rien :

en debut d'année bioman c'est fait flasher , ne voyant rien arriver j'ai telephoné a la prefecture (pas envie , en plus , de paier une majoration ) 
et c'est la reponse de l'employé :
a bout de 2 mois si on reçoit rien a la maison c'est que le radar n'est pas activé meme si une grosse lumiere a eclaté


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si 2 mois sont  passés tu ne recevras jamais rien :
> 
> en debut d'année bioman c'est fait flasher , ne voyant rien arriver j'ai telephoné a la prefecture (pas envie , en plus , de paier une majoration )
> et c'est la reponse de l'employé :
> a bout de 2 mois si on reçoit rien a la maison c'est que le radar n'est pas activé meme si une grosse lumiere a eclaté



Ok, merci. C'était fin août en revenant du karting en Belgique. Virage à gauche, épingle, et à fond, à fond, à fond.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus, on roule tous avec des véhicules blancs.    C'est que ça craint en France... :mouais: _La croix rouge est un symbole qui doit être placé sur les véhicules et bâtiments humanitaires et médicaux, afin de les protéger contre une attaque militaire._
> 
> Note pour Naru: toujours rien reçu pour le radar sur l'autoroute à Metz. ​



Ha oui au temps pour moi, c'est croix blanche sur fond rouge... pas facile non plus à distinguer vu la vitesse à laquelle ils (les méchants suisse) roulent...
Ceci dit, pour une fois qu'on dit qu'un suisse va trop vite...


----------



## quetzalk (25 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est tellement banal de trouver un morceaux de 2 m3 d'emmental qui traine sur une autoroute



en Suisse sans doute c'est normal ? (chais pas j'y vais jamais c'est trop neutre)


----------



## sylko (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si 2 mois sont passés tu ne recevras jamais rien :
> 
> en debut d'année bioman c'est fait flasher , ne voyant rien arriver j'ai telephoné a la prefecture (pas envie , en plus , de paier une majoration )
> et c'est la reponse de l'employé :
> a bout de 2 mois si on reçoit rien a la maison c'est que le radar n'est pas activé meme si une grosse lumiere a eclaté


 
Donc je n'ai plus de soucis à me faire. 

La Sylkomobile avait été flashée, par un vilain radar français, sur la route de l'AES d'Avignon.


----------



## molgow (25 Août 2005)

Sky My Wife a dit:
			
		

> Pour complément d'informations voici quelques liens utiles:
> 
> *Comment répondre aux piétons fâchés de notre présence automobile sur les trottoirs...*



Hihi.. excellent ce site ! Surtout cette page !


----------



## molgow (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si j'ai bien suivi (ce qui n'est pas certain  ) ces trucs sont des radars ?
> 
> si c'est le cas, je me demande comment on peut encore se faire flasher !!



C'est bien le but ! 
Si personne ne se fait flasher, c'est que tout le monde respecte les limitations de vitesse et donc la police a fait du bon travail 

Au passage, en Suisse, il y a pleins de boites de ce style (mais pas forcément décorée), mais elles sont souvent vides... Le truc c'est que tu peux pas savoir s'il y a un radar ou s'il est est vide...

Ah oui, et j'oubliais, dans certaines zones, les radars sont annoncés par des panneaux de signalisation


----------



## yvos (25 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien le but !
> Si personne ne se fait flasher, c'est que tout le monde respecte les limitations de vitesse et donc la police a fait du bon travail


 
mais enfin, les radars ça sert juste à faire piler comme des malades, passer sous la barre des 130, et pouvoir se refaire une bonne vieille accélération de folailllllllle ........Vrooooooooooooooooom  

c'est comme le rouge sur les feux : c'est juste là pour décorer pendant les périodes de Noël et donner un peu de piment en ville..
les piétons, on a qu'à leur faire des passages à faune comme sur les autoroutes


----------



## I-bouk (25 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Hihi.. excellent ce site ! Surtout cette page !




Quand je parlait de dénonciation .... 

PS : il y en n'a qui on que ça a faire ? après il appel la police j'espert


----------



## Hurrican (25 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Donc je n'ai plus de soucis à me faire.


Tss, tss, Robertav elle est pas au courant de tout !  
Ils peuvent mettre jusqu'à un an !   Ensuite seulement il y a prescription.
Il est vrai que normalement ils te contacte dans les 10 semaines. Mais parfois, certains PV s'égarent et sont remontés à la surface plusieurs mois après. 
Alors pas de fausse joie, tu as franchi une grosse étape, mais pas la ligne d'arrivée !


----------



## sylko (25 Août 2005)

Il y a des fans du radar en Suisse.


----------



## sylko (25 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tss, tss, Robertav elle est pas au courant de tout !
> Ils peuvent mettre jusqu'à un an !  Ensuite seulement il y a prescription.
> Il est vrai que normalement ils te contacte dans les 10 semaines. Mais parfois, certains PV s'égarent et sont remontés à la surface plusieurs mois après.
> Alors pas de fausse joie, tu as franchi une grosse étape, mais pas la ligne d'arrivée !


 
Bon, ben j'en ferais part en temps voulu, à Macounette, WebO et Playaman.


----------



## Ti'punch (25 Août 2005)

juste une ptite contribution à ces coups de gueule contre les chauffeurs/fards... 

rares sont les automobilistes qui prennent en compte les autres usagers de la route: piétons, vélos, bus, motos, scooters....

alors imaginez lorsqu'ils roulent sur une petite route de campagne pour aller se balader, picniquer... ou autre , et qu'ils croisent un groupê de cavaliers qui essaient de pas rester trop longtemps sur le bord de la route... ben dans ce cas les cavaliers ont interet a etre completement autonomes parceque entre les c**s qui ne ralentissent, ni ne s'ecartent, ceux qui klaxonnent ou ceux qui ne se sont pas apperçu que tu était là... quand en plus tu as des enfants sur les poneys, qu'ils ne savent pas trop se débrouiller, et que tu es responsable de leur sécurité... ben tu as du mal à garder le sourire


----------



## Sky My Wife (25 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Mais je circule Monsieur
> Et de surcroit, j'avance plus vite que vous en ville
> Alors laissez moi passer, sinon je vous dépasserais plus loin...



Alors je pense que cette info t'intéresse:

La saison des MASSES CRITIQUES continue après la pause estivale. La prochaine
aura lieu le

*** VENDREDI 26 AOUT 2005 ***

Rendez-vous donc à la place de la carmagnole à 17h à La Chaux-de-Fonds pour une petite virée
bien franchouillarde.

Vos dévoués cyclistes


----------



## golf (25 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, moi je me comporte pareil en Suisse.


Oui, oui, on s'en souvient, on a même des photos prises de nuit entre Bulle et Vevey   



			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des fans du radar en Suisse.


Heuuu...
C'était pas le semaine de notre fondue à Fribourg 

On a même des photos d'un hurluberlu dans une 205 non banalisée  :rateau: 



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ben tiens, ce thread remonte  ça tombe bien, je me suis encore fait coupé la priorité à vélo dans un giratoire (celui de Vevey)...


Lequel à Vevey  :mouais: 
Si c'est celui près de la gare, t'as croisé Lesqual qui rentre du boulot


----------



## golf (25 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Note pour Naru: toujours rien reçu pour le radar sur l'autoroute à Metz.


Il s'est fait prendre en kart 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> si 2 mois sont  passés tu ne recevras jamais rien


Boff...
Côté français, cela va vite, certes, mais côté suisse  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## Bilbo (26 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Côté français, cela va vite, certes, mais côté suisse  :mouais:  :rateau:


Pfff, ces propos relèvent du préjugé. Chacun sait que les Suisses savent faire preuve de célérité pour faire péter la tune. 

À+


----------



## golf (26 Août 2005)

A propos, vous savez pourquoi l'iMax et le J_K aiment les Mercedes ?

A cause du viseur qu'il y a sur le capot ​


----------



## WebOliver (26 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, on s'en souvient, on a même des photos prises de nuit entre Bulle et Vevey



Surtout que je n'étais pas au volant...


----------



## molgow (26 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Lequel à Vevey  :mouais:
> Si c'est celui près de la gare, t'as croisé Lesqual qui rentre du boulot



Oui celui à la gare...
Et non c'était pas LeSqual mais un gros c** dans un 4x4 !


----------



## woulf (26 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, à chaque fois que je m'arrête, ils ont l'air carrément surpris (l'hiver dernier, c'était tellement surprenant qu'une autre voiture m'a embouti le pare-choc arrière alors que je stoppais pour laisser passer une femme et deux gosses, sous la pluie)



Moi c'est quand je laisse passer les vieilles, euh les personnes âgées à moto... Quand elles osent passer, elles s'agrippent à leur sac. C'est limite vexant


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Août 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> juste une ptite contribution à ces coups de gueule contre les chauffeurs/fards...
> 
> rares sont les automobilistes qui prennent en compte les autres usagers de la route: piétons, vélos, bus, motos, scooters....
> 
> alors imaginez lorsqu'ils roulent sur une petite route de campagne pour aller se balader, picniquer... ou autre , et qu'ils croisent un groupê de cavaliers qui essaient de pas rester trop longtemps sur le bord de la route... ben dans ce cas les cavaliers ont interet a etre completement autonomes parceque entre les c**s qui ne ralentissent, ni ne s'ecartent, ceux qui klaxonnent ou ceux qui ne se sont pas apperçu que tu était là... quand en plus tu as des enfants sur les poneys, qu'ils ne savent pas trop se débrouiller, et que tu es responsable de leur sécurité... ben tu as du mal à garder le sourire




Prenez un carnet Emile, prenez un carnet !


----------



## molgow (31 Août 2005)

Ben voilà, aujourd'hui j'ai encore failli entrer en collision à vélo avec une voiture 
Bon cette fois, j'allais un peu vite : 35 km/h en ville avec des travaux... Mais quand même, le type est sorti d'une rue transversale sans regarder si quelqu'un arrivait ! :affraid:
Heureusement que la route n'était pas humide, car ça aurait été le vol plané !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

fifille , si si , je dis bien fifille , tout a l'heure a faillit tuer 2 cretines du meme age qu'elle 
qui travarsaient une route 4 voies a un croisement .....
le passage pieton etais plus en bas a 50 m environ....

"je fais quoi bioman , je vais m'arreter ??????"     
"freine un peu , elles n'ont pas l'air de vouloir traverser mais on sait jamais"

fifille commence a freiner doucement , on arrive a leur niveau et 
 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: voila, elle commencent a traverser tranquillement, sans se presser, en promenade quoi  :mouais:  :mouais: 

heuresement que bioman a eu le reflexe de tirer le frein a main


----------



## molgow (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> "freine un peu , elles n'ont pas l'air de vouloir traverser mais on sait jamais"



Ah tiens, ça me fait penser à un problème que j'ai parfois à vélo. Les gens croient qu'on peut s'arrêter aussi rapidement à vélo qu'en voiture... Malheureusement, lancé à 30 ou 35 km/h il me faut une bonne distance pour m'arrêter sans risquer le dérapage fatal ! 

Ou autre "problème" que je rencontre parfois à vélo, les gens commencent à traverser et soudainement réalise que j'arrive, et là tout d'un coup, ils se disent "ah mince j'aurais du le laisser passer", c'est gentil sauf que, lorsqu'il y un piéton arrêté au milieu du passage, je suis obligé de ralentir et freiner, on n'est jamais sûr du comportement de la personne. Moralité : si vous décidez de traverser, allez jusqu'au bout de votre intention, ou alors restez tranquillement sur le trottoir et laissez moi passer ! 

Et je pense encore à une autre chose. Le jour où les moteurs à explosion auront disparus et que les voitures ne feront presque plus de bruits, les accidents vont très fortement augmenter ! À vélo, je rencontre tellement de piétons qui utilisent seulement l'ouïe pour décider s'il est sûr de traverser ou pas... J'ai déjà failli shooter plusieurs piétons à cause de ça :sick:


----------



## Nobody (31 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, aujourd'hui j'ai encore failli entrer en collision à vélo avec une voiture
> Bon cette fois, j'allais un peu vite : 35 km/h en ville avec des travaux... Mais quand même, le type est sorti d'une rue transversale sans regarder si quelqu'un arrivait ! :affraid:
> Heureusement que la route n'était pas humide, car ça aurait été le vol plané !


 
C'est clair que faire du vélo est parfois très risqué... Certains automobilistes te frôlent de tellement près que tu peux lire leur numéro de chassis.

A l'inverse, il y a beaucoup de cyclistes qui jouent avec leur vie. Le nombre d'entre eux qui passent les priorités de droite sans même tourner la tête, ça me fait frémir à chaque fois! 

Et pire: je me souviens, il y a quelques mois, ma femme était suivie par trois cyclistes. Ils roulaient, en agglomération, à environ 50 cm de son pare-chocs arrière. Arrivée à une priorité de droite, ma femme ralentit, puis freine et s'arrête pour laisser passer un véhicule qui avait la priorité. Elle s'est faite engu...er par les cyclistes parce qu'ils avaient failli la percuter!!! Elle leur a répondu sur le même ton, dis donc, j'étais fier d'elle! 

Certains se croient tout permis et ne pensent même plus à être prévisibles... Mais c'est leur intégrité physique qu'ils mettent dans la balance!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

Aujourd'hui je me suis posée la question : "est-ce que les automobilistes regardent derrière eux (y'à pas que le rétro) avant de reculer pour sortir d'une place de parking ?" 

La réponse à trois reprises fût : non ! :mouais:
Le dernier coup j'ai échappé de peu à l'emboutissement de ma voiture !


----------



## Spyro (31 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Et je pense encore à une autre chose. Le jour où les moteurs à explosion auront disparus et que les voitures ne feront presque plus de bruits, les accidents vont très fortement augmenter ! À vélo, je rencontre tellement de piétons qui utilisent seulement l'ouïe pour décider s'il est sûr de traverser ou pas... J'ai déjà failli shooter plusieurs piétons à cause de ça :sick:


C'est pour ça que je fais toujours "vroum vroum" à la bouche quand je fais du vélo...   
Les gens me regardent bizarrement  :hosto:  mais au moins ils me regardent  

_En vrai j'utilise fréquement la sonnette quand je ne suis pas sûr qu'on m'ait remarqué_


----------



## molgow (31 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que faire du vélo est parfois très risqué... Certains automobilistes te frôlent de tellement près que tu peux lire leur numéro de chassis.



C'est bien vrai... Dans le même style, il y a ceux qui colle à droite au feu où dans les préselections. Tu jugerais qu'ils font tout pour que tu ne puisses pas les dépasser...



			
				Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Et pire: je me souviens, il y a quelques mois, ma femme était suivie par trois cyclistes. Ils roulaient, en agglomération, à environ 50 cm de son pare-chocs arrière. Arrivée à une priorité de droite, ma femme ralentit, puis freine et s'arrête pour laisser passer un véhicule qui avait la priorité. Elle s'est faite engu...er par les cyclistes parce qu'ils avaient failli la percuter!!! Elle leur a répondu sur le même ton, dis donc, j'étais fier d'elle!
> 
> Certains se croient tout permis et ne pensent même plus à être prévisibles... Mais c'est leur intégrité physique qu'ils mettent dans la balance!



C'est tellement tentant de profiter de l'aspiration d'une voiture, surtout des breaks, petites camionettes ou gros 4x4  Je le fais très souvent d'ailleurs...  Mais je fais toujours attention en étant près à freiner et dépasser la voiture (par la gauche ou la droite) si nécessaire. J'ai vu une fois une dame qui avait passer à travers le par-brise arrière, ben même avec un casque, elle avait bien l'air choquée !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Août 2005)

_ 

Insulter Douillet coûte cher

Trois mois ferme contre un chauffard qui a menacé l'ex-judoka.

Par Gilles WALLON

samedi 20 août 2005 (Liberation - 06:00)



eut-on prendre le risque d'empoigner David Douillet, puis d'insulter copieusement sa femme, sans rien risquer en retour ? Faute de s'être posé cette question, Christophe Badouard, 26 ans, vient de passer six semaines à la maison d'arrêt de Bois-d'Arcy. Vendredi soir, cet électricien au chômage comparaissait devant le tribunal correctionnel de Versailles (Yvelines) pour «menaces de mort, refus d'obtempérer et outrage à agent». Tout cela après une rencontre avec l'ancien champion olympique de judo qui «s'est mal passée».

Le 9 juillet, Christophe Badouard traverse la petite ville de Meulan (Yvelines), où il est allé faire ses courses. Il roule un peu vite. Il aurait aussi un peu bu. Sur la route, selon le procès-verbal, il «frôle» deux cyclistes et «manque de les faire tomber». Il s'arrête au feu rouge. Le cycliste tape à sa vitre. C'est David Douillet, qui se promène en vélo avec sa femme, et qui lui demande des explications. Celles-ci, selon le sportif, n'ont pas tardé. Le conducteur l'empoigne, «malgré la différence de gabarit», puis lui crie : «Je vais vous buter, je vais vous fendre le crâne, t'as l'air d'un con sur ton vélo.» Il redémarre. Dans sa déclaration à la police, Valérie Douillet a précisé que l'homme «avait l'air d'un fou, avec ses yeux injectés de sang». Le couple a noté le numéro d'immatriculation du véhicule. Ils alertent les policiers qui, «en un quart d'heure», retrouvent la trace de Christophe Badouard et le poursuivent jusqu'à son domicile, puisque celui-ci ne s'arrête pas. «Je n'entendais pas, j'écoutais de la musique», s'est-t-il justifié au tribunal. Au poste de police, il refuse l'alcootest, insulte les agents, qui le transfèrent en centre de détention.

«Il ne faudrait pas en faire "l'affaire Douillet"», a tenté de convaincre la substitut du procureur, qui a réclamé neuf mois de prison, dont trois avec sursis. Face au champion olympique, chouchou des Chirac et des Français, l'avocate de l'électricien a cherché son souffle. «Ce n'est pas un délinquant routier habituel, il a de réels problèmes psychiatriques, la prison n'est pas un lieu pour lui.» Avant d'ajouter : «Combien de cyclistes sont victimes de ce comportement sans que la police n'intervienne si vite ?»

Il a écopé de 6 mois de prison dont trois ferme._ 

  :love:


----------



## I-bouk (31 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien vrai... Dans le même style, il y a ceux qui colle à droite au feu où dans les préselections. Tu jugerais qu'ils font tout pour que tu ne puisses pas les dépasser...
> 
> 
> 
> C'est tellement tentant de profiter de l'aspiration d'une voiture, surtout des breaks, petites camionettes ou gros 4x4  Je le fais très souvent d'ailleurs...  Mais je fais toujours attention en étant près à freiner et dépasser la voiture (par la gauche ou la droite) si nécessaire. J'ai vu une fois une dame qui avait passer à travers le par-brise arrière, ben même avec un casque, elle avait bien l'air choquée !




Il est interdit de doubler par la droite ... après étonne toi pas si des gens te font peur ! 

De plus , c'est très chiant de ce faire double par un vélo a un feu pour qu'il t'emmerd** 3 mètres plus loin...


----------



## Nobody (31 Août 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Il est interdit de doubler par la droite ... après étonne toi pas si des gens te font peur !
> 
> De plus , c'est très chiant de ce faire double par un vélo a un feu pour qu'il t'emmerd** 3 mètres plus loin...


 
Les cyclistes peuvent doubler par la droite une file de voitures arrêtées à feu rouge ou à un stop.


----------



## I-bouk (31 Août 2005)

depuis quand ? les cycliste sont régis de suivre le code de la route ! et donc il y a droit de dépassement par la droite que si le véhicule de gauche et sur une vois direction différente.! la distance trotoire / voiture n'est pas une voie que mentionne le code de la route..


----------



## molgow (31 Août 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> depuis quand ? les cycliste sont régis de suivre le code de la route ! et donc il y a droit de dépassement par la droite que si le véhicule de gauche et sur une vois direction différente.! la distance trotoire / voiture n'est pas une voie que mentionne le code de la route..



En Suisse (en France je ne sais pas), il existe des dérogations (par ordonnance) à l'obligation de dépasser par la gauche. L'article 42 alinéa 3 de l'Ordonnance sur les règles de circulation routière précise :

_Les cyclistes peuvent devancer une file de véhicules automobiles par la droite lorsqu&#8217;ils disposent d&#8217;un espace libre suffisant.

_Même si rien n'oblige les véhicules à laisser la place à droite pour les cyclistes, c'est une question de politesse et de respect envers les cyclistes


----------



## I-bouk (31 Août 2005)

mais pas en France 

Et arrêter de dire que je suis désagréable sur ce forum avec les cyclistes... 
je suis juste un con d'automobiliste


----------



## quetzalk (1 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Insulter Douillet coûte cher
> 
> Trois mois ferme contre un chauffard qui a menacé l'ex-judoka.
> (Liberation - 06:00)
> ...



Sans déconner Libé exagèrent un tantinet en tentant de rendre tendancieux le compte rendu de cette histoire, nan ? J'avais lu la même histoire racontée de manière plutôt neutre dans une dépêche Yahoo, ça paraissait relativement normal, ce type a quand même fait GRAVEMENT n'importe quoi (y compris fuir en bagnole devant les policiers qui lui ordonnaient de s'arrêter  :mouais: ), le prototype idéal de l'abruti agressif qu'on a tous rencontré sur la route, et Libé nous présente la sanction reçue comme une fleur faite à un Douillet blessé dans son honnneur et parce qu'il est pote avec la famille royale... 

En l'occurence le traitement de l'affaire dépend plus de la juridiction, de l'équipe de gendarmerie de garde ce jour là, etc... que des relations.

Bref. Gaffe quand même, si tu lis les journaux de Lagardère, la mentalité de Lagardère viendra à toi...    :mouais:  :mouais: (ah non c'est à qui Libé ? Dassault ? la COGEMA ? Vivendi...   j'me rappelle plus !)


----------



## cupertino (1 Septembre 2005)

Pour ma part, il m'est toujours difficile de comprendre la majorité des gens, que ce soit les automobilistes, les cyclistes, piétons et autres, tous on en majorité un comportement inconscient dehors. Le pire, c'est la réaction totalement infantile des personnes dans des situations dangereuses; mais je trouve que c'est un comportement que l'on retrouve chez beaucoup de fumeurs, par exemple, la complaisance dans le jemenfoutisme complet.
Le fait d'ignorer le concept de respect civique en société, savoir que l'on n'est pas seul mais outrepasser cela, est baffouer l'espace des autres afin de jouer la carte de l'égoîsme, je trouve ça répugnant.
Pour ceux qui se conduisent mal en société, du piétons qui traverse au rouge, à l'automobiliste qui se moque du code de la route, et tout ça pour le petit confort d'un tueur ou tué potentiel devrait être puni par la Loi sévèrement, on parlait de la Suisse, mais pour avoir habité en Californie pendant un an, j'ai vu certaines méthodes, qui, appliquées en France par exemple, ferait cesser une bonne partie des fraudeurs.

J'ai travaillé urgentiste pendant deux ans, et j'ai été habitué à voir certaines personnes (piétons, conducteurs ou autres) dans des états pitoyables.
Je me souviens plus particulièrement d'une petite fille qui s'était fait percuté par un conducteur, alors que celle-ci traversait sur un passage pour piéton.
Le véhicule l'avait projeté sur une dizaine de mètres, mais le conducteur n'avait pas encore remarqué ou accepté peut-être, quoi qu'il en soit, la voiture à roulé sur la petite fille est s'est stoppé, mais la tête de la petite fille se trouvait à moitié sous un pneu.
A mon arrivé sur les lieux, la petite fille etait toujours en vie et hurlait, j'avais trouvé ce moment terrible, il ne m'a pas choqué en tant que telle, mais ce qui m'a choqué c'est que le conducteur n'a prit que 3 mois en sursis sans retrait de permis, qu'à ma connaissance, il n'a pas respecté le code de la route, qu'à présent la petite fille est morte et enterrée, et que ce genre d'incidents continue et bien que les chiffres du gouvernement se veulent plutôt optimiste, il n'en est rien dans les hôpitaux où les morts se comptent toujours pas milliers...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Septembre 2005)

Je partage ton analyse 

Mais bon tu m'oteras pas de l'idée que quand c'est molgow qui emmerde les bagnoles avec son vélo, là y a pas de l'abus de pouvoir et du trafic d'influence auprès de la justice suisse !  

J'aime bien ce thread : je sais où trouver des cobayes si besoin


----------



## molgow (1 Septembre 2005)

cupertino a dit:
			
		

> mais ce qui m'a choqué c'est que le conducteur n'a prit que 3 mois en sursis sans retrait de permis, qu'à ma connaissance, il n'a pas respecté le code de la route, qu'à présent la petite fille est morte et enterrée, et que ce genre d'incidents continue et bien que les chiffres du gouvernement se veulent plutôt optimiste, il n'en est rien dans les hôpitaux où les morts se comptent toujours pas milliers...



La sentence que tu énonces semble effectivement assez clémente. Mais il faut aussi faire attention à ne pas sombrer dans le repressif à outrance. Ça n'amène pas grand chose de criminaliser tous les accidents graves de la route. Ça ne changerait pas grand chose aux nombres de morts ou blessés, ça change juste le nombre d'automobilistes envoyés en prison ! Parce que chaque automobiliste est persuadé qu'il est très bon et qu'un accident n'arrive qu'aux autres, ceux qui ne font pas aussi attention que lui. Je pense qu'il faudrait surtout plus de prévention. Par exemple, un permis qui doit être régulièrement "repassé" (ou du moins recontrôlé) serait pas mal, genre tous les 10 ans de 18 à 55 ans puis tous les 5 ans car les vieux sont aussi dangereux (mais on parle toujours des sales jeunes qui vont trop vite...). On pourrait aussi imposer des stages aux nouveaux conducteurs où ils devraient tester des faux crash-tests : tester qu'est-ce qu'on ressent dans un choc à 20 km/h ; tester qu'est-ce que ça fait de renverser un piéton-mannequin-plastique à 45 km/h ; ...
Je pense qu'il y aurait bien plus de mesures intelligentes à prendre que de poser des radars fixes dans les bouts droits et aux feux rouges, ce qui est vraiment la solution de facilité qui rapporte le plus pour l'investissement...


----------



## I-bouk (1 Septembre 2005)

Entièrement d'accord   

mais bon l'état Français nous ferai encore payer ces stages bien cher histoire de pas changer les habitudes, payer toujours payer...


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> La sentence que tu énonces semble effectivement assez clémente. Mais il faut aussi faire attention à ne pas sombrer dans le repressif à outrance. Ça n'amène pas grand chose de criminaliser tous les accidents graves de la route. Ça ne changerait pas grand chose aux nombres de morts ou blessés, ça change juste le nombre d'automobilistes envoyés en prison ! Parce que chaque automobiliste est persuadé qu'il est très bon et qu'un accident n'arrive qu'aux autres, ceux qui ne font pas aussi attention que lui. Je pense qu'il faudrait surtout plus de prévention. Par exemple, un permis qui doit être régulièrement "repassé" (ou du moins recontrôlé) serait pas mal, genre tous les 10 ans de 18 à 55 ans puis tous les 5 ans car les vieux sont aussi dangereux (mais on parle toujours des sales jeunes qui vont trop vite...). On pourrait aussi imposer des stages aux nouveaux conducteurs où ils devraient tester des faux crash-tests : tester qu'est-ce qu'on ressent dans un choc à 20 km/h ; tester qu'est-ce que ça fait de renverser un piéton-mannequin-plastique à 45 km/h ; ...
> Je pense qu'il y aurait bien plus de mesures intelligentes à prendre que de poser des radars fixes dans les bouts droits et aux feux rouges, ce qui est vraiment la solution de facilité qui rapporte le plus pour l'investissement...



Le problème, comme le dit Cupertino, c'est qu'un certain nombre de méthodes répressives, marcherait, et que malheureusement, on ne peut souvent pas faire autrement, on est obligé de niveler par le bas. Ce n'est pas parce que toi, oui toi, là, tu comprendrais et tu pourrais apprendre et faire attention que n'importe quel autre quidam pourrait en faire autant... HELAS.
Les campagnes de prévention avec plein de sang partout, ça ne marche visiblement pas, les radars - localisés aux bons endroits pour faire du blé - c'est pas mieux... 

La prévention, j'en suis persuadé, ça marche sur des gens un tant soi peu réceptifs...

La plupart des usagers de la route ne le sont hélas absolument pas: cyclistes qui ne connaissent pas les feux rouges ni les sens interdits, scooters et motos pareils, voitures qui se garent en plein angle de croisement histoire qu'on n'y voie rien en arrivant, piétons qui traversent n'importe comment, livreurs qui se croient tout permis parce qu'ils ont un plus gros engin que toi, on connait tous ça, tout comme on connait aussi des usagers respectueux de la route, et donc des contre exemples à ce que je viens de dire. Mais tellement moins...

Visiblement en Suisse ça n'a pas l'air tellement mieux qu'en France, moi qui vous croyait un peu plus disciplinés... 

Et pour rejoindre ce que dit Cupertino, je dois vous avouer que le fait de ne pas savoir où, quand et comment vous risquez de vous faire choper par une bagnole de flics qui tout d'un coup se retrouve derrière vous, ça pousse au calme. en près de 5000 bornes faites en Californie en plusieurs séjours, je me suis toujours senti plus en sécurité qu'ici (Nice pour ceux qui ne sauraient pas  ).

La répression routière, ça ne fait pas tout, loin de là, mais il y a tant de personnes que leur égoïsme ou leur bien trop haute opinion d'eux mêmes ou de leurs capacités éblouit tellement qu'ils ne voient rien.

Des bons pères de famille, des bonnes mères de famille qui sont capables, souvent avec leurs gosses à l'arrière de se muer en bêtes sauvages dès qu'ils sont derrière un volant, j'ai du mal à comprendre, vraiment...

Je me suis acheté une grosse bagnole, pas pour griller la priorité aux gens (je vois de plus en plus de mini voitures le faire, comme quoi c'est pas toujours une question de taille !), mais pour trimballer avec - un peu plus - de sécurité ma famille... J'aurais largement préféré garder ma yaris, mais quand je voyais comment qu'on me collait au cul avec, j'ai fait volte face...


Edit: cela dit, tu as raison sur pas mal de propositions, de bons vieux crash test avec autre chose que des crash test dummies dedans, ça apprendrait peut être à certains...
Et quant aux vieux: les comportements dangereux, ou même "simplement" inciviques ne sont pas l'apanage des djeunz... Les "vieux" s'y mettent aussi (l'autre jour me suis presque fait engueuler par un couple de vieux en scooter qui prenait tranquillement un sens interdit... bin voyons)... et le pire pour moi, ce sont les femmes, les dernières qui, je pensais, seraient moins cons que les mecs, n'ont plus grand chose à leur envier hélas niveau agressivité et bêtise.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> parce que chaque automobiliste est persuadé qu'il est très bon et qu'un accident n'arrive qu'aux autres.......




moi je pense pas etre un super pilote , je connais mes faiblesses , mais j'ai plus peur des autres que de moi meme ..... et cette peur me gagne un peu plus chaque fois que je prends le volant   


en italie le permis est valable a vie mais tous les 10 ans , visite medicale obligatoire


----------



## quetzalk (1 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> ...mais quand je voyais comment qu'on me collait au cul avec, j'ai fait volte face...



T'as pas peur de Sonnyboy toi... 
 :hein:  :hein:


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas peur de Sonnyboy toi...
> :hein:  :hein:



C'était pas une mégane !


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je pense pas etre un super pilote , je connais mes faiblesses , mais j'ai plus peur des autres que de moi meme ..... et cette peur me gagne un peu plus chaque fois que je prends le volant



Bon réflexe ! En cela la moto est une très bonne école pour l'anticipation... On part du principe que l'automobiliste ne te verra pas, appréciera mal ta vitesse, t'ignoreras consciencieusement, etc... Et ça aide des fois (ça ne suffit pas, mais bon !)

Pareil, un truc que mon tonton, vieux motard m'a appris: quand tu doubles une voiture, tu jettes un oeil à sa roue avant: s'il déboite subitement, tu auras un poil plus de temps pour réagir.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

comme j'ai dit , hier fifille a pris le volant (conduite accompagnée) avec nous sur la route...

effectivement donner le volant d'une voiture de  sport assez puisssante a une gamine de 17 ans c'est surement pas une bonne idée mais bon , on a que cette voiture  :rose: 

500 m environ avant de faillir ecraser les 2 cretines qui ont traversé n'importe où 
3 schouter se sont "amusés" a coller la voiture , 2 derriere et 1 au niveau de sa portiere

il se trouvaient surement interessant a la coller de cette sorte mais 
il se seraient surement trouvé beaucoup moins intelligent s'il se seraient retrouvé a l'hopital


----------



## quetzalk (1 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ... 3 schouter se sont "amusés" a coller la voiture...



Scooter, Roberta, scooter...


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Scooter, Roberta, scooter...



Laisse, tu vois pas qu'elle fait EXPRES d'écrire avec l'accent italien 

Comme Jane Birkin, genre après 40 ans passés en France elle a encore son accent à la con 

Et puis c'est ni schouter ni scooter, on dit PETITS CONS


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Laisse, tu vois pas qu'elle fait EXPRES d'écrire avec l'accent italien
> 
> Comme Jane Birkin, genre après 40 ans passés en France elle a encore son accent à la con
> 
> Et puis c'est ni schouter ni scooter, on dit PETITS CONS




 :rose:  :rose:  :rose: quand je prononce ce mot je dit skuter .....
en partant du fait que "u" se trasforme  ecris en "ou" , voila mon erreur :rose: 


la rpochaine fois je mets "vespa" ou "mobilette"comme cela plus d'erreur possible


----------



## stephane6646 (1 Septembre 2005)

Perso, ce sont les camions qui me font peur...lorsqu'il sont une dizaine à la suite en ne laissant aucun espace pour pouvoir se rabattre...lorsque je suis obligé de les doubler d'une traite en craignant qu'un décide de mettre son cligno m'obligeant à prendre la voie d'extreme gauche (en cas d'une autoroute à trois voies) et à espérer qu'un frangio en grosse cylindrée n'arrive pas à fond derrière ( chaud avec ma petite 106)...


----------



## Ti'punch (1 Septembre 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Perso, ce sont les camions qui me font peur...lorsqu'il sont une dizaine à la suite en ne laissant aucun espace pour pouvoir se rabattre...lorsque je suis obligé de les doubler d'une traite en craignant qu'un décide de mettre son cligno m'obligeant à prendre la voie d'extreme gauche (en cas d'une autoroute à trois voies) et à espérer qu'un frangio en grosse cylindrée n'arrive pas à fond derrière ( chaud avec ma petite 106)...




il faut arreter de jeter la pierre aux camionneurs... ils passent 8 ou 10h voir plus dans leurs camions ... ils ont derriere eux entre 3,5 et 18 tonnes de chargement ... prendre 10km/h pour une semi remorque a plein represente beaucoup plus que juste retrograder pour gagner en couple et accélérer à fond!  

apres c'est clair que ce n'est pas super rassurant lorsqu'on double et que le camion déboite!

mais autant les doubler sur autoroute que sur une nationale où la vitesse est limitée à 90 et que les camions sont entre 70 et 80km/h ...   

la vitesse étant limitée à 130km/h sur autoroute, faut plutôt gueuler contre les fangios qui te donnent l'impression d'être un escargot quand tu est à 140 pour doubler le plus vite possible  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## molgow (1 Septembre 2005)

Les camions restent tout de même les véhicules les plus "sûrs" car les chauffeurs sont des professionnels et ont donc beaucoup plus d'expériences de la route. Par contre, c'est vrai qu'ils font peur parfois vu leur taille imposante...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Les camions restent tout de même les véhicules les plus "sûrs" car les chauffeurs sont des professionnels et ont donc beaucoup plus d'expériences de la route. Par contre, c'est vrai qu'ils font peur parfois vu leur taille imposante...


Je dirais que "certains" chauffeurs de poids lourds sont de vrais professionnels, conscients de leurs devoirs et de leurs droits sur la route ... malheureusement, ils ne représentent certainement pas la majorité !
Je fais plus de 200 bornes par jour sur autoroute depuis plus de 20 ans et je ne compte plus les fois où j'ai failli me glander à cause de ces mastodontes qui déboîtent n'importe comment et n'importe où quand ils ne monopolisent pas deux bandes en louvoyant comme des tarés !
En général, je "vois" entre 3 et 5 accidents en moyenne par semaine sur les autoroutes que je fréquente normalement et la majorité impliquent des camions entre eux !!!!
Il y a quelques années, j'ai failli crever écrasé entre deux mastodontes ... celui qui était derrière moi n'a pas réussi à freiner lorsque la file a ralentie et je n'ai eu la vie sauve qu'en dévalant le terre-plein à ma droite ! Le camion derrière a embouti le camion de devant et quand j'ai vu l'état de la cabine, je me suis dit que j'avais frisé la cata !!!!!


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Il y a quelques années, j'ai failli crever écrasé entre deux mastodontes ... celui qui était derrière moi n'a pas réussi à freiner lorsque la file a ralentie et je n'ai eu la vie sauve qu'en dévalant le terre-plein à ma droite ! Le camion derrière a embouti le camion de devant et quand j'ai vu l'état de la cabine, je me suis dit que j'avais frisé la cata !!!!!


y'a quand même eu des séquelles psychologique


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> y'a quand même eu des séquelles psychologique


:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:  ... les séquelles ! elles étaient déjà là bien avant !!!!! :love:


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:  ... les séquelles ! elles étaient déjà là bien avant !!!!! :love:



Alors, il faut dire "prequel" c'est le truc à la mode en ce moment à Hollywood.


----------

